# SoCal bike painter? Not powdercoat.



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

A little while back I asked about finding a powdercoater in S. California who's experienced with bike frames. Got some good suggestions. But now I'm thinking that perhaps a traditional paint job would be preferable.

Any recommendations for shops familiar with bike painting? Ideally San Fernando Valley or Los Angeles county, or maybe OC. This is an economy job, not deluxe.

As an aside, today I spoke to a framebuilder who did NOT recommend powdercoat. He stated that when the coat is eventually chipped, moisture will get under the p/c and rust the frame and that once begun it's difficult to stop because the moisture lives under the remaining p/c. He had a good point about more traditional paint jobs, where the primer protects the steel even if the surface color is scratched. And he stated that many primers contain rust preventers. But powdercoat doesn't have that type of "under protection"...


----------

